# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > Need a Prosthetic 3D Printed >  I need a 3D prosthetic hand printed

## grampy9101

Hello my name is Gary and i need some help. I lost my hand and i need a prosthetic hand if possible I would really appreciate it. Thanks, Gary

----------


## Roxy

> Hello my name is Gary and i need some help. I lost my hand and i need a prosthetic hand if possible I would really appreciate it. Thanks, Gary


Having several pictures would be helpful.   Have you looked at the different items in the first post of this thread:

http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...ll=1#post15213

Do you have any comments on them?

----------

